# Advice Needed: What do I wear for jury duty to get picked on the jury? Please help!



## Sree (Jan 1, 2012)

I have jury duty scheduled in 2 weeks. This is my first jury duty, and I actually want to get picked to serve on the jury. I know there are a lot of factors and I can't control whether I get picked, but maybe my appearance will help. 

I read you should be neat in appearance. I was thinking a charcoal suit, light blue shirt, burgundy tie, and black cap toe shoes. Then I read you should not wear a suit because it makes you stick out and it makes it look like you're trying too hard. Maybe a sport coat at least, or should I just blend in and wear jeans. 

Advice please!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Cargo pants, sneakers, a hooded sweatshirt, and backwards baseball cap. Also vacant expression. Chew gum. 

If you wear a coat and tie and exhibit any sign of intelligent life you will be disqualified.


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

Not a suit. I didn't even wear a sports coat and I was picked, but they settled before the trial. I just remember two people who weren't picked. One was involved in a lawsuit that could have prejudiced her and the other looked 18 years old and wore those baggy jeans that show your underwear and he fell asleep while the lawyers were speaking to us.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

My thought would be to wear one level above what everyone in your area tends to wear normally. Example: the town where I went to college was very rural/blue collar, so I would expect to see everyone in jeans, boots, and a polo for jury duty. In that area, if I was called for jury duty, I would wear an open collar ocbd and chinos. If I was someplace where I thought most people would be wearing chinos and a sportcoat, I would probably swap the chinos for dress pants and add a tie. Just my .02


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My recommendation is to wear your navy blazer, paired with khaki hued wool gabardines, perhaps a pale blue OCBD and a nice tie. The charcoal suit would work, but the navy blazer will do so as well and enable you to fit in more easily with the sartorial norms of your contemporaries! Enjoy the experience.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I attended jury selection for a murder trial last spring. Based on that and from knowing a few lawyers, I would advise dressing as vanilla as possible. You really don't want to stand out in any respect. If you go too far in either direction, you risk the other side using a preemptory strike. I would go with khakis, blue buttondown shirt with no tie and no jacket. I'd wear tennis shoes. One caveat: They are going to know your occupation, so don't stray too far from central casting. Also, realize that how you dress is way, way low on the totem pole of counsel's priorities when it comes to figuring out whether you'll be acceptable. Can't hurt, of course, but it's unlikely to be a game changer.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

32's reminder that they will know your occupation is critical to your plan. Dress exactly as the lawyers would expect someone in your occupation to dress - for an "official" occasion, which jury duty is. I was called for jury duty, selected and elected the foreman of that jury. My profession was university professor. Instead of khakis and tweeds, I dressed in a blue suit, just as I thought the lawyers would expect a professor to "dress up." The subtext to convey is, "He is taking this seriously. He understands it is an important event, not a routine one."


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Also, remember if you ever find yourself on trial for your life: your fate is in the hands of twelve people who couldn't figure a way to get out of jury duty.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I've been called for jury duty any number of times--and been dismissed every time. It must be my overbearing manner or something . . .


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Brooksfan said:


> Also, remember if you ever find yourself on trial for your life: your fate is in the hands of twelve people who couldn't figure a way to get out of jury duty.


Or, you could thank your lucky stars those self important human exhaust pipes can't affect you. Practically everyone I've ever known who bragged about getting out of it, I wouldn't* want* on a jury


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

Had to laugh when I read this. Most people would be surprised to know how true this statement really is!


Patrick06790 said:


> Cargo pants, sneakers, a hooded sweatshirt, and backwards baseball cap. Also vacant expression. Chew gum.
> 
> If you wear a coat and tie and exhibit any sign of intelligent life you will be disqualified.


----------



## Reldresal (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been twice and was disqualified with all due haste (which means 3-4 hours at the court) because of the work I do. I'm a researcher at a private equity company and my immediate boss is the general counsel. The explanation both times was that I work around too many lawyers and research law myself, so the litigators are concerned I might form my own opinion of what the law means, or that I may be influenced by what the attorneys around me think. A very sane rule was not long ago repealed in New York, which rule was that attorneys were automatically ineligible for jury duty. Now they have to down and get eliminated due to their profession. 

I am often at the courts and often see the line for jurors entering. Why anyone would want to sit with these people for hours on end is baffling. Maybe I'm a snob. No, I am a snob. I don't want to be around your typical juror in a setting where I have to interact with them. It's like the DMV except that you actually have to deal with the people around you. Think about it.

But yes, if you want to get picked Patrick's advice is great. Dress like the lumpen proletariat or you will likely be disqualified. I would only add a graphic tee to Patrick's mix. Unzip the hoodie to show off that you are a fan of some blood sport for best effect.


----------



## Sree (Jan 1, 2012)

OP here. I am getting some slightly mixed opinions, but I think the consensus is no suit. 

To reiterate, I would like to get chosen for the jury, but I also want to look presentable. 

I have absolutely no experience with law, but I thought it would be interesting to witness a trial and jury deliberations and have a voice in the outcome. (I like Law & Order, and Damages) :smile:

I am a healthcare professional, so if the trial pertains to anything medical-related, I will probably be tossed out. The court is in a (non-wealthy) suburb in the midwest, so most people will be in jeans probably. I doubt anyone will be in a suit or blazer, but I suppose I should dress according to my profession. So it looks like sport coat, shirt, no tie, and chinos. Any other thoughts?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Make sure it's comfortable to just sit in for hours at a time


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

That sounds in the ballpark, but healthcare professional covers a lot of territory.

If you are a surgeon/doctor, then a navy sport coat, tan slacks, burgundy penny loafers, OCBD shirt and a repp tie would be fine for most middle-class Midwestern suburbs, I think. If you are a nurse, then the above-mentioned khakis, blue button down shirt and tennis shoes with a casual (Baracuta style) jacket would be better. In sum, wear a tie if you are a physician or health-care administrator, otherwise, no. And if you're a high-up administrator, you could consider a suit.



Sree said:


> OP here. I am getting some slightly mixed opinions, but I think the consensus is no suit.
> 
> To reiterate, I would like to get chosen for the jury, but I also want to look presentable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> That sounds in the ballpark, but healthcare professional covers a lot of territory.
> 
> If you are a surgeon/doctor, then a navy sport coat, tan slacks, burgundy penny loafers, OCBD shirt and a repp tie would be fine for most middle-class Midwestern suburbs, I think. If you are a nurse, then the above-mentioned khakis, blue button down shirt and tennis shoes with a casual (Baracuta style) jacket would be better. In sum, wear a tie if you are a physician or health-care administrator, otherwise, no. And if you're a high-up administrator, you could consider a suit.


Sage advice!

Dress consistent with your lifestyle. Dress appropriately for court, but don't overdue it. And, don't wear jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> Cargo pants, sneakers, a hooded sweatshirt, and backwards baseball cap. Also vacant expression. Chew gum.
> 
> If you wear a coat and tie and exhibit any sign of intelligent life you will be disqualified.


+1.

:thumbs-up: :thumbs-up: :thumbs-up:

Both counsels, defense and prosecution/plaintiff, eschew signs of life in a juror. Make sure to practice the vacant expression in front of a mirror the night before you go.

Edit: I actually deliberated as a juror in two criminal trials. The county in which I lived required two weeks of service, so I had plenty of opportunity to watch the jury selection process. Both attorneys routinely booted any prospective juror who appeared to be a professional or dressed well. So, I began wearing jeans and a casual shirt with sneakers to the voir dire process. When I finally got to actually answer the attorneys' questions, I avoided eye contact and muttered short answers. Bingo!

On the day the trial began, I showed up wearing a nice sport coat and wool dress slacks. Dirty looks from both attorneys! You would have thought I had just asked their moms out!


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Patrick06790 said:


> Cargo pants, sneakers, a hooded sweatshirt, and backwards baseball cap. Also vacant expression. Chew gum.
> 
> If you wear a coat and tie and exhibit any sign of intelligent life you will be disqualified.


If you don't have any gum to chew, looking slack-jawed would help get you picked.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Stubbly said:


> Sage advice!
> 
> Dress consistent with your lifestyle. Dress appropriately for court, but don't overdue it. And, don't wear jeans and a t-shirt.


You'd be amazed. As Patrick has intimated, the courthouse is filled with WTF's. People in pajamas. Defendants in drug cases who wear t-shirts with marijuana leaves as they profess to the judge, "Who, me?" Some of the best-dressed people are, oftentimes, those in custody who are escorted in wearing stripes and shackles.

If you dress up for court, you will stand out. It can absolutely work to your advantage, depending on the circumstance. As a defendant in a marginal case, it can mean the difference between dismissal and continuance, and continuances blow. So, if you're facing charges, dress well and show some respect or get in line with everyone else.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

phyrpowr said:


> Or, you could thank your lucky stars those self important human exhaust pipes can't affect you. Practically everyone I've ever known who bragged about getting out of it, I wouldn't* want* on a jury


Or you could conduct your life in a way that would preclude your fate being placed in the jury's hands to begin with.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> Some of the best-dressed people are, oftentimes, those in custody who are escorted in wearing stripes and shackles.


LOL!

Most law breakers are not the brightest or best dressed.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Stubbly said:


> LOL!
> 
> Most law breakers are not the brightest or best dressed.


You would not *believe* how dressed up all of the defendants in the two trials in which I deliberated were. Their attorneys made *certain* they looked more respectable than they ever had before in their lives! (Facts to the contrary not withstanding! :icon_smile_wink


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

You are correct, sir! Living in Vegas, it is no wonder we have so many reality shows that want to produce their shows here. They have an endless supply of misfits, and all they have to do is come down to the morning calendar in any given criminal department to find their next hit show! Pajamas, slippers, "tube tops," spiked dog collars . . . and that's just the criminal defense attorneys! LOL. The prostitute wardrobes are usually the funniest to watch!


32rollandrock said:


> You'd be amazed. As Patrick has intimated, the courthouse is filled with WTF's. People in pajamas. Defendants in drug cases who wear t-shirts with marijuana leaves as they profess to the judge, "Who, me?" Some of the best-dressed people are, oftentimes, those in custody who are escorted in wearing stripes and shackles.
> 
> If you dress up for court, you will stand out. It can absolutely work to your advantage, depending on the circumstance. As a defendant in a marginal case, it can mean the difference between dismissal and continuance, and continuances blow. So, if you're facing charges, dress well and show some respect or get in line with everyone else.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Flanderian said:


> You would not *believe* how dressed up all of the defendants in the two trials in which I deliberated were. Their attorneys made *certain* they looked more respectable than they ever had before in their lives! (Facts to the contrary not withstanding! :icon_smile_wink


Yes, after they get an attorney, they usually look much better. Some of the people I've seen show up at court w/o legal representation are another matter.


----------



## Starting Late (Apr 26, 2010)

How you dress will not get you picked for a jury. The type of case, your occupation and how you answer the questions asked are the determining factors. My advice is to dress as your occupation would suggest. That way, you will not appear phony, which is a sure way not to be picked. (For what it's worth, I am a trial lawyer.)


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

I know too many lawyers around here to ever get picked; was dismissed both times I was asked to serve.

I have a distaste for jury duty (I know, as an old Eagle Scout, I should fulfill my civic responsibility!) but I just take all these court cases nowadays to be either stupid traffic things or dumb drug cases, so it feels like an imposition.


----------



## Sree (Jan 1, 2012)

UPDATE: OP here. I just had my first jury duty today. They were picking 2 groups for Grand Jury. I took some of the advice I received here and dressed according to my profession. Since I am a physician, I went with a navy cashmere sport coat, blue dress shirt with stripes, burgundy grenadine tie with blue dots, grey flannel trousers, brown wingtips, and white linen pocket square, with my black wool/cashmere overcoat. 
There were about 60 other people that showed up, mostly in jeans, casual shirts and sweaters or fleece, and sneakers. One older gentleman looked sharp in a business suit, but otherwise no one else in even a sport coat. Overall it did feel like being at the DMV, as one poster mentioned. 
We waited about an hour, then we're taken to the court room. They started reading the names of the jurors selected ... And I got selected!!
The judge asked us all 2-3 basic questions. The prosecuter only asked a few people 1 or 2 questions. Some of the scruffier people got dismissed due to prior drug or alcohol problems. The man in the suit did not get picked. The 2 male lawyers were wearing ill fitting suits. 
We spent the rest of the day getting instructions and started hearing cases. 
Looks like I will have 9 more sessions to attend over the next 2 months. 
Anyway, Thanks for everyone's advice on here!!
Now that I am selected, I'm going to break out my suits for the other sessions!!


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Aha, well a grand jury is a whole different animal compared to a petit jury. Only one lawyer to please, and they like to be pleased. 

Enjoy, personally I'd rather eat chalk.


----------



## dwight wintersgill (Dec 14, 2013)

dress very trad


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Sree said:


> UPDATE: OP here. I just had my first jury duty today. They were picking 2 groups for Grand Jury. I took some of the advice I received here and dressed according to my profession. Since I am a physician, I went with a navy cashmere sport coat, blue dress shirt with stripes, burgundy grenadine tie with blue dots, grey flannel trousers, brown wingtips, and white linen pocket square, with my black wool/cashmere overcoat.
> There were about 60 other people that showed up, mostly in jeans, casual shirts and sweaters or fleece, and sneakers. One older gentleman looked sharp in a business suit, but otherwise no one else in even a sport coat. Overall it did feel like being at the DMV, as one poster mentioned.
> We waited about an hour, then we're taken to the court room. They started reading the names of the jurors selected ... And I got selected!!
> The judge asked us all 2-3 basic questions. The prosecuter only asked a few people 1 or 2 questions. Some of the scruffier people got dismissed due to prior drug or alcohol problems. The man in the suit did not get picked. The 2 male lawyers were wearing ill fitting suits.
> ...


Having spent the better part of six weeks on a grand jury (including considerations of a capital murder case and potential indictment of a state elected official), I can tell you I quickly lost interest in my attire and in what anyone else thought of it.


----------

